# Anyone know where to get these couplers?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

These are on my JCB. Would like to get another pair to add another set of couplers to the back bulkhead. I had to "steal" a pair off the back for my front mower.
The couplers in the first picture are just temporary "caps".
The green capped couplers in the second picture have British pipe thread adapters on them. Would like an identical pair for the blue bulkhead BPT fittings

If anyone has a link to these fittings, please post.
Thanks


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you try www.parker.com ? Or have a parker store near you?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Went there
The store in my area has almost no BPT fittings
JCB sent me the wrong fittings. There's have male thread on back
I have male thread coming out of bulkhead


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe a dumb questions, but can you get an adapter to change to a common fitting? Or make your own adapter to convert to a common fitting, like using a (high pressure) pipe coupling and tapping your own threads?

My possible worthless one cent.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Good thing I have an industrial supply that carries every hydraulic fitting available. Parker should have a series of fittings to adapt to the coupling and port.

Just for giggles, is the adapter still attached to the coupler?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

FYI you can use NPT with BSPT, you just have to use a thread sealant.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Paul B.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would think the goal would be BSTP to 1/2" NPT, right? 
Then I could use any 1/2" NPT fitting I want.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> Good thing I have an industrial supply that carries every hydraulic fitting available. Parker should have a series of fittings to adapt to the coupling and port.
> Just for giggles, is the adapter still attached to the coupler?


The coupler and the "adapter" are all one piece.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> The coupler and the "adapter" are all one piece.


I think I'd make every effort to get away from that setup. It won't be surprising to buy an adapter and standard coupler for less than a rare (for North America anyway) coupler. Also, if you switch to an adapter it would be much easier to fix it someday if you had to in a hurry. Otherwise you're trying to track down the oddball coupler again, possibly on a Saturday evening.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD, obviously JCB only sent you the coupler you asked for, and they were not wrong then. If you look at your second image, you can see the adapter between the port and the coupler. Unless what I'm looking at is a modified setup and the first picture is how it's suppose to look.

Every coupler I've bought has always been a female (I just swing that way  ) Have no fear, if it's 1/2" NPT you need, just buy a half inch female on both ends and make sure the inside diameter is as large as possible. USE THREAD SEALANT, because the only difference is the thread pitch. Verify that your port is not a British Standard Parallel Pipe.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> JD, obviously JCB only sent you the coupler you asked for, and they were not wrong then. If you look at your second image, you can see the adapter between the port and the coupler. Unless what I'm looking at is a modified setup and the first picture is how it's suppose to look.
> 
> Every coupler I've bought has always been a female (I just swing that way  ) Have no fear, if it's 1/2" NPT you need, just buy a half inch female on both ends and make sure the inside diameter is as large as possible. USE THREAD SEALANT, because the only difference is the thread pitch. Verify that your port is not a British Standard Parallel Pipe.


Parts man at Hoobers (JCB dealer) asked me if I wanted the ass end of the coupler to be male or female. I said female. He sent me male. I even texted him the exact pictures I posted above. I feel like I went beyond what most customers do in explaining what I need.

He actually found me what he thinks to be the correct coupler this afternoon. The ones he sent me look nothing like the other 2 sets already on the tractor.

May have this all resolved early next week.


----------

